# تشبيه "لعبة السلم والثعبان" بحياتنا!!!.((هام))



## dodo jojo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*هااااااى..انا جايبلكم موضوع مبسط وسهل اووووووووى..يارب يعجبكم.*









*تشبيه"لعبة السلم وابتعبان"بحياتنا!!!*



*احنا بنشبه حياتنا بالعبة السلم والتعبان ازاى؟؟*
*هقولكوا:*
*احنا بنعمل حاجات حلوه كتيييير وحاجات وحشه كتييييييييييييييييييييير..*
*بس السلم فى اللعبه..بيدل الحاجات الحلوه..والثعبان فى اللعبه بيدل على الحاجات الوحشه..*
*والنهايه تدل على الوصول للملكوت..احنا كسبنا احنا وصلنا للنهايه((الملكوت))..ازاى..باالسلم..بالحاجات الحلوه*
*لكن لو خسرنا بنقى عاملين نقابل فى تعابين..عمالين نقابل فى خطايه..والزهره والزراير دى حياتنا..احنا اللى بنتحكم فيها..بس بنتحكم..فيها ازاى صح ولاغلط..ياريت كل واحد وهو بيرمى الزهر ياخد باله ويحط هدف قدامه..الملكوت هدفى..*
*وده تشبيهنا.*



*ارجو اكون افادتكم..ويارب تكونوا استمتعتوا..باااااااااى..اخوكمdodo jojo..منقول من برنامج تلفزيونى للامانه.*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## dodo jojo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوره يا عسل للمرور


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

رااااائع جدا
شكراا جدااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور نوس نوس*


----------

